# Electric Brinkman Gourmet



## flash (Jul 23, 2007)

I had a friend just get this smoker. Quite a newbie to it all. I know these smokers do not come with a temp control. Just plug it in and go. Was wondering if I could give her a ball park figure on just what might be the average heat this smoker can generate? I realize that ambient temps can have some control over it, but she lives in South Florida, so cold snaps....well they just don't happen much there. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I am trying to get her to pick up a temperature guage from Home Depot for an install.


----------



## frieza79 (Jul 23, 2007)

I installed a temp gauge on mine and it always seems to hover around 200.  If its hot outside it gets up to about 220.  
Its installed on the lid, so that might have some effect.

I've noticed that even on warm days (85+), a breeze can really make the temp lower. I've wrapped it before with old towels, and that seems to keep it a little warmer.  I'm thinking about wrapping it with a hotwater heater blanket, this winter.

It will heat up alot when the water starts evaporating out too.  So if you see it spiking, check the water.


oh yeah and also, try to keep the extension cord as short as possible, that really makes a difference. In one smoke, i had a long 75ft cable plugged in, it was around 180 degrees.  I swapped it out for a 10 ft cable, and the temp went up about 20 degrees.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 23, 2007)

Flash -

I wind break might help a bit to. Even a small breeze can rob that smoker of heat and smoke.


----------



## flash (Jul 23, 2007)

Thanks, I will past along the info to her.


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Flash, i've checked mine at top grate level and get consistent 240*

Frieza, i'm thinking your dome thermo is not accurate, did the same to mine and it's 30* off, try to read temps at grate level


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 24, 2007)

i saw that avater & forgot everything else... that is a car !!!!!!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Hello *
*just wanted to post and let everyone know how much I enjoy this forum looking foward to all of the good info thanks *
*Redbrinkman1955
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Red1955 -

Why don't you go tp rollcall and introduce yourself to the family?


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 17, 2007)

how do I get to rollcall


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 17, 2007)

Just click here:  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...splay.php?f=47

Be warned though, you will be smothered with kindness!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply went to roll call and put in my 2 cents this is going to be so much fun thanks again
            Redbrinkman1955


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 18, 2007)

We try hard Red!


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 18, 2007)

I don't make it over to Roll Call to often, so let me welcome you here!  Those little Brinkmanns are fun units.  They are pretty good at making smoke once you get the hang of it.


----------



## zapper (Aug 18, 2007)

I have a love for the little Brinkman electric! It is about as simple as it gets and almost as cheap as it gets as store bought units go. My unit will run mostly in the 200 to 220 range but it will seem like it spends alot of time at the low end of that range. It will teach you patience, and that is good for smoking meat, but bad when you are hungry!

Some day I hope to do a picture guide on a few mods for the unit. Mostly adding more racks and thermometer placement and a few ideas that I haven't actually tried on my unit yet. A thermostat or rheostat could be added to lower the temps for cold smoking and using less or no water will help raise the temps, but we don't really want to get it above the smoking range. I have a buddy that built a wind screen out of a barrel that looks clever and works great.

Well, gotta go, getting a late start on a butt.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 19, 2007)

I really do enjoy using mine as well.  I would however like to upgrade to a GOSM type unit or maybe something with an offset box.  I don't know, I don't smoke meat as much as I would like.  Maybe when the wife is out of nursing school I will have more time.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello
While reading a post some where in the forum,I found a tip on electric somkers. The length of the cord does affect the temp of your smoker.I smoked my first ribs out in my shed which is about 75 ft or so from the outlet. them I put my smoker on our deck and plut it in directly to the outlet and it reached about 10 to 15 degrees hotter. it worked better for me has any one else noticed this. thanks
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 19, 2007)

Well that makes sense given that electricity is affected by friction.  The longer the cord the longer the electricity has to push to reach it's destination.


----------



## zapper (Aug 19, 2007)

Yes there is a difference, I went from using a standard fifty footer to a 12 foot heavy gauge appliance cord and it is like I will have to learn how to use my smoker all over again.


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 22, 2007)

Wow back where it all began hard to believe that I am at 200 posts already thanks to all
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## deejaydebi (Sep 22, 2007)

I was just going to send you a link to your first post sweetie! I was touched when I read it - kind of like watching you kids grow up!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hugs!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks its great to fell welcome only been here a short time and kinda feels like family. How do you post a quote or a link from another post
Thanks again
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## mommameah (Nov 2, 2014)

Ugh.....I am using this for the first time and am furious.  I've just wasted a $30 piece of meat because it sat in 150 degree heat for 4 hours.  There was nothing in the owners manual to indicate wind or breeze would affect the temperature so dramatically.  I wrapped a moving blanket around it to see what it would do, and it jumped right up to 200 degrees.  but its much too late for my brisket.   I don't think I should have to wrap a blanket around it every time either.  If that was needed it should have come with it or offered as an accessory.   I hate to be a Debbie Downer but DANG!!!   I wanted that brisket today during my game. It just would have been nice to know.  

Does anyone have suggestions on another brand or model of smoker that doesn't have this issue?


----------

